# Religion being Forced on You?



## Salamantis (Jun 15, 2008)

*sigh*

My parents are Christian, and I have nothing against that. I refer to myself as an agnostic, because I don't believe in God but will still think that there might be one.
Well anyways, my parents continue to force me to be a christian. I told them many times and explained that I do not believe so much in God, but they reject all my opinions and continue to tell me to go to church and pray and believe in God. I don't want to, and I don't know what to do. For now I do as they say, and go to church. I really see no point in this, I do not think God has any influence on my life. I should be able to choose the religion I want, but unfortunately I can't.

Did your parents force a religion? Any advice?

Thanks for taking your time to read.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 15, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm living in a _communist_ house.



Really? Communism is against all religion.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 15, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant communism as in everyone being the same.


----------



## Urza (Jun 15, 2008)

There's nothing you _can_ do.

Suffer with it for a few more years, then you won't have to deal with that ever again.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 15, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> There's nothing you _can_ do.
> 
> Suffer with it for a few more years, then you won't have to deal with that ever again.



True. 
Also, just be happy that all they want you to do is just go to pray in the church once in a while.
I don't see the issue with that. Its not like they're trying to shape you into the next priest of the community or making you do something hard. All you have to deal with is a couple of hours at most on sundays. If you can't take that then go whine somewhere else.


----------



## memorris (Jun 15, 2008)

My parents are jehovah witnesses  
and I hat them for that no Xmas or birthdays it stunk.then ramming there religion down my throat not nice but lick Urza said Suffer with it for a few more years, then you won't have to deal with that ever again. I have not spoken with my parent for 8 years now I'm happy now.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

My parents are actually pretty religious, and by virtue so are their kids. They, my parents, go by the book and common sense so you wont find us fitting many of the stereotypical Muslims shown in the media as we dont follow some "school of thought" or some ministers unreasonable interpretation of the Quran but the Quran itself.

Though religion is _big _in my life and my household my parents allowed us to choose, once we got around 14-16 years old whether or not we would remain in the religion or not. There is no compulsion in Islam, it's a rule stated in the holy book. So you cant force anyone to believe in the Islamic philosophy/way of life and you cant harm, kill or maim those who dont--though people tend to ignore whats clear and written and do what they want/what some people tell them to. You find that in almost every religion, I guess.

My parents would've been disappointed had we chosen something else other than Islam, but they wouldn't have dis-owned us or anything, (unless maybe we got crazy with it and painted symbols on our faces or wrote defaming things on our shirts or something bizarre like that.) but my dad would've asked us to leave the house as soon as possible, though he said he would help us leave and be sure we had somewhere else to go that was safe and he'd have given us money for our first two months rent, but that--according to him--is his default plan for ridding himself of his kids anyway.

My parents educated us religiously and academically, not just in Islam, but Christianity and Judaism. Those were the main three, but we've studied a few other religions also; examined them, the holy texts of them, the philosophies of them and the people who claim to follow those teachings, and the typical understanding of those religious texts, looking for similarities and contradictions etc between the books, the people, the practices so on and so forth. I am mainly just knowledgeable in the 3 Abrahamic religions though and I find all three to be closely related (as they were all originally the same thing, just twice changed by people and at last preserved properly for whoever wishes to follow them.) my parents always have encouraged us to study, experience*, and review things for ourselves and form our own opinions--even though they dont really like for ours to go against theirs** >_


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 15, 2008)

mmm well maybe you should take a few seconds as to _why_ your parents are doing that, forcing their own personal beliefs upon you. 
maybe its cuz they love you? and they want you to be "saved" and not be condemned to hell or w/e? they care for you, and i think you should be thankful for that before complaining :/
i mean, a lot of children in this world dont have parents that give a crap about what their children do. sounds nice doesnt it? but IMO, i would give up carefree parents for strict ones that actually show their love in demanding ways, but still show love in some form.

oh and heres an example to help you understand the concept of it better:
say you and your friend(or children) are walking down this road
and you come to a fork in the road
one side has a sign that says "danger", the other one has "1 mile til McDonalds"
and of course, you would choose the one that leads to McDonalds
but your friend/child walks toward the "danger" road
would you not try to stop them?
if you loved them (assuming you do love your friends and future children)
then you would physically grab them and try to pull them away...forcibly...?
do you get it now?

ok lectures over. in any case, just hang in there! professor tiny outt.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i mean, a lot of children in this world dont have parents that give a crap about what their children do. sounds nice doesnt it? but IMO, i would give up carefree parents for strict ones that actually show their love in demanding ways, but still show love in some form.


I have very involved parents myself, but its always so amazing to me when  I hear other kids say this. I have mulled it over and I have to say that I prefer involved parents also, even though it can be sooooo annoying, at least I have a constant voice of reason and guidance in the background of my life.

I know a few kids who claim--and I believe their claims--to truly hate their parents for being indifferent towards them and their lives. This was a very good point actually and I think that in all my rambling I didn't think of it so 1-up to you TinyT!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

I grew up in a very religious family so I've gotten used to it. I'm still at the stage where "I know there's God, I just don't know what I'm supposed to do," and I've looked at going to church as a chore more than anything else. Maybe when I grow older, I'll understand what religion really is for me. Right now? I'm more worried about getting through life relatively unscathed.

...but hey, at least you don't have relatives that are priests. Whenever something big is happening (like a birthday), we have to go to my grandmother's house to celebrate with a mass. >_< (This doesn't happen anymore after we've moved to Canada...)



			
				gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! I like my parents for being strict to me. I don't think I'd be who I am right now if it weren't for them. XD I just wish they didn't have to give me such an ego-beating as a kid.


----------



## Foolio (Jun 15, 2008)

My parents are Christian and I used to attend church with them when I was young. However, they always gave me the option of carrying my own beliefs. When I decided that I didn't want to go to church anymore because I didn't hold the beliefs that were being taught, they understood and didn't think any less of me. Forcing your own religion on anyone who doesn't want it is wrong, regardless of who the person is. Parents should not demand that you attend a church whose teachings you disagree with. To this day, I am grateful that my parents gave me the option.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 15, 2008)

My parents are Muslim.They wanted me to be Muslim too,but I also didn't believe in god at the time.If there is a god then why so many have to suffer,but I just believe in him because there is _nothing to lose_.My parents were also very involved,and wanted me too go to the Gama to pray and worship god.
I realized I have nothing to lose.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, my dads step-dad was a Christian Minister/Preacher for several years, he used to have a beef with anyone who didn't cherish Jesus the way he did on Sundays, and I never really could bring myself to like him because of it.

You shouldn't make anyone uncomfortable over something like Religion because, even if you can make them say or do something you cant make the mean that action or that speech. You cant take someone and strap belief to their back, yell "Believe IT!" a few dozen times and suddenly they believe. (Unless your Naruto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) In the end, your just being a tyrant over them because you can, and Karma will bite you back.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jun 15, 2008)

OP - read everything you can by Robert Ingersoll and Bertrand Russell who both make strong points against having a vested belief in ancient fairy tales. Then find internet forums where you can debate the subject and polish your arguments. Although these discussions always end in futility they are good practice. Then you will get to the point where you can shame your parents with logic and common sense over faith in a belief that is a polar opposite of everything we know about biology, physics, archaeology, astronomy etc.

There are really only two tenants to what they believe: One is greed - rich uncle Jesus promises a material heaven and the second is fear - I don't wanna be burned after I'm dead. Use that.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> mmm well maybe you should take a few seconds as to why your parents are doing that, forcing their own personal beliefs upon you.
> maybe its cuz they love you? and they want you to be "saved" and not be condemned to hell or w/e? they care for you, and i think you should be thankful for that before complaining :/
> i mean, a lot of children in this world dont have parents that give a crap about what their children do. sounds nice doesnt it? but IMO, i would give up carefree parents for strict ones that actually show their love in demanding ways, but still show love in some form.
> 
> ...



No offence, but that has to be the worst idea I've ever heard. Arguing with his parents over the issue isn't going to help. His parents aren't going to be persuaded, so there's no real point. Have you ever heard a religious debate go on? No-one EVER gets converted. People who do debate are usually VERY sure of their own opinion, and come out of the debate none the wiser. Though they can still be fun I guess lol.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 15, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't think i have much to say but simple concept of Chance... Obviously you know there is God because as said before (beautifully by gizmo), but u can understand that the whole world created by what means and Cause? Is it chance or is it Choice... Look into Islam and u will see what difference u see when u are religious and not... U feel a sense of accomplishment that there is a purpose in life and that there is life after death
Eternal for the ppl suffering i can only say that... if there are so many restrictions in the path how can the things that God has gifted to us reach us? God is all-powerful no doubt but He is all-knowing and loving and doesn't want to impose something as Gizmo said that there is no compulsion in religion so He gave man freewill to choose but some use tht ability wrongfully and oppress and cause suffering. That is why a believer's aim should be the hereafter and not the Worldly gains. If the suffering increases to such an extent that it cannot be bearable then that oppressor will be brought down as we have seen in history or else God's final guide will come when there are enough numbers of ppl who want to accept the truth,live by it ,love it and want to die for it.... his final saviour will come to provide global justice.
An excellent exegesis of the Islamic scripture is found here- (http://makaremshirazi.com/books/english.htm) because there are so many things in Islam that forums cannot explain BUT REMEMEBER try your best to know a religion although God will not punish if u don't know or did not understand well but only when u rejected while knowing and purposely opposed the truth
P.S - PM me if u have an argument against religion or anything since i know i don't come to the same forum twice unless i made it or it's some new since religion is always debatable.

EDIT: Just thought of something... Salamantis, Do people like to study? Many don't but some do infact they like it very much to know new things. Those who don't like still learn because they know it's necessary since life is not life if u don't gain knowledge but there are some who don't actually not like it but are not so interested in it but as previously, have to learn it to advance in life.There are some who don't study but know they have to but still don't.
Same is for religion... some like to study it some don't. Those who don't, know they have to learn religion and so they do practice it but some are not so interested or not so dedicated which are the majority. Those who don't practice it know they have to but still don't. 
Conclusion : Not wanting to practice religion is not enough of a reason... they still have to study it because it is a REQUIREMENT and not practicing it is like missing an important fundamental of life


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of your opinions, guys. I guess I'll stay like this until I move out, then maybe I'll get more interested or just completely drop it.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

You're welcome, I hope you found something useful here in all the replies.

If nothing else, "Patience is a virtue" holds true with or without a religion behind it--and you have all these great tempers here to talk to also.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, my parents are Christian also.  My dad is pretty hardcore.  Reading the bible every morning.  I used to go to church ... but this was back when I didn't really think about my beliefs and didn't critically examine things.  I'm an atheist now, and will be for the rest of my life.  My dad is somewhat okay with it I think ... only because he knows how strongly I feel about religion.  He says he prays for me though.  Although in my mind, it seems futile.

I actually know daughters of pastors that are atheist, but are afraid to come out and tell the truth ... because of their position in the church.  It's a really tough place to be.  But you should really have the freedom to not follow a religion.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> My parents are Muslim.They wanted me to be Muslim too,but I also didn't believe in god at the time.If there is a god then why so many have to suffer,but I just believe in him because there is _nothing to lose_.My parents were also very involved,and wanted me too go to the Gama to pray and worship god.
> I realized I have nothing to lose.



I don't understand where you're coming from.  So do you believe there is a God or not?  You said that you didn't believe ... and then suddenly you decided to believe because you have nothing to lose.  You can't "choose" to believe in something.  Like ... I can't just say "ok, I'll believe in unicorns because I have nothing to lose".  It's either you believe, or you don't.  It's not your choice.

Like, right now I don't believe that any god created the universe.  I can't just decide to believe that god created the universe ... because ... I don't believe that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  See where I'm getting at?

Belief is not a choice.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 15, 2008)

tl;dr

parents force it on me, tell me i have a choice, but that pretty much means be a catholic or gtfo.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 15, 2008)

Lolz, tell'em your a Theistic Satanist just to piss'em off.


----------



## PikaPika (Jun 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> oh and heres an example to help you understand the concept of it better:
> say you and your friend(or children) are walking down this road
> and you come to a fork in the road
> one side has a sign that says "danger", the other one has "1 mile til McDonalds"
> ...



First of all, McDonald's is bad for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Second, who ever said that atheism (or anything other than Christianity) is "danger". A better example would be the path splitting with "McDonald's" and "Grocery Store".


----------



## Commander (Jun 15, 2008)

I am a little confused as to how religion can be forced onto you.
Ultimately its your own decision.
And may I had its ultimately futile to argue with a religious person they do not need valid points and evidence to construct their arguments for the existence of a "high-power." Because they will simply use the cop out that is "They" (They being whatever god or gods you worship) planned all this out, for example religious peoples general dismissal of the theory of evolution, their argument against it would be that "God" put the evidence for the theory in place.

This will more then likely "fall on death ears." But this is what I have to say about this pointless question. Its down to _*YOU*_. Reading what other people say may impact your thoughts but its your decision so instead of questioning it do something about it.

~ Commander


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jun 15, 2008)

Tell them to go to hell. There is no such things as god, people still suffer no matter how much some lunatics prays. Beside, Most religions have one, but the god isn't even the same.

Beside, some stupid thing that were supposed to be god's doing back a few hundreds years have been proving wrong by some logical explanations. Anything can be explained, God is just a word people created for things STILL unexplained.

I never had that problem, since my parents don't care, but I would say, tell them to GTFO.

Only time I went to church was in funerals for people who cared and to see my loved one for the last time.

And for first communion and confirmation or those things, I only did it cuz I knew my relatives were giving money, this was all that mattered (and to have proper wedding in the future too)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2008)

That's the problem with Christianity.  They truly believe that they are doing me a favour by pestering me and forcing me to join their side.  They will never think they are doing anything wrong because according to their faith ... they are just loving me and trying to save me from burning in hell for eternity.  *sighs*

I just can't bring myself to believe that an invisible being created the universe without any proof whatsoever.  That simple point alone is impossible for me to believe.  Let alone this invisible being can read minds, create a son who died and came back to life, grant wishes, etc.  And this invisible being will let me live forever if I believe in all that stuff.  What a deal!  But there's always a catch.  This invisible being expects me to inherently believe ALL of this without any concrete evidence ... but if I don't believe all of this, I'm sent to a fiery hell for eternity the day I die.  I guess to some, it makes sense obviously if they are Christians.  To me, it just sounds like the familiar hocus pocus mumbo jumbo that all religions are made up of.  So no amount of preaching is going to make me change my mind.  Not because I refuse to believe, but because I can't believe.  It's not fair that I have to go to hell for something that I just can't bring my mind to comprehend.


----------



## Foolio (Jun 15, 2008)

And don't forget what our old pal Pascal says about the subject:
Pascal's Wager


----------



## Youkai (Jun 15, 2008)

I am happy that my parents never forced me to do anything church related ....

In my opinion there is no more place for religion in our modern society. 
Science proved the evolution and other things ....

I can hardly understand why people still believe in something called God, but only for those who search hope in believing.

I think if you want to believe something its ok but hell don't even try to force someone else into your believing,


----------



## jos7960 (Jun 15, 2008)

I do have any religion.
Even if the existence of a God is proven I will not worship him.
If I die and find myself before God, ill kill it and take its place.
Then i'll make the world as i should be. 
Ill change everything, from deformed babys to aids and pollution.

Hehe but seriously, for me there is just this life and this world.
My mother tried to force Christianity on me. I would lie and say I believe in God because my mother kinda scared me. 
But then I was old enough and started to really think and ask questions, I felt it was nothing for me.

Note. I do not resent any religion. It learns good moral values to those who are poorly raised or just to stupid to judge their own actions. People can also feel connected to other people by believing in the same God. 
The only badside are the extremes that religion sometimes have. Religion can make people homofobes, and even worse they cam make people circumsice women.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 15, 2008)

To completely denounce the existence of a God is just as ignorant as to believe that there definitely is one.  It may be your own decision to "believe" in a religion, but there are times when you are forced to ACT as IF you believed.  IE:  children being forced by parents to go to church.


----------



## xJonny (Jun 15, 2008)

Ugh... I used to go to a C of E primary school, but wasn't swayed.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

Scuber made a good point. It is really disgusting to me to see people who squawk on and on about believing in just about anything and then dont ACT like it.

You believe this, this, this, that, both of those and those 3 other things but you dont do jack--that makes you a hypocrite. Theres  a special place for hypocrites.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 15, 2008)

When I was younger, my mother would drag me to whatever church of whatever religion she chose that year.  Being of Irish descent, I was naturally baptised as a Catholic.  All of my father's side of the family was Catholic but mom was undecided.  From the age of 1-16, I was a part of many different Christianity-based religions.  We went to various Catholic churches, Pentacostal, Anglican, and even 'Scream really loud while screaming God name and then falling down on the floor having a seizure' churches.  Being forced to go through all of this made me very jaded towards religion.

When I turned 16, for the first time in my life, mom offered me the choice of continuing to go with her.  I opted out.  Now, I'm not an athiest and I do believe there is a higher power out there somewhere, and it's not religion I hate, it's the churches.  It's not so much even the churches, it's the people.  Never have I ever seen a bigger bunch of backstabbing, hypocritcal, hateful people in my life.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> To completely denounce the existence of a God is just as ignorant as to believe that there definitely is one.  It may be your own decision to "believe" in a religion, but there are times when you are forced to ACT as IF you believed.  IE:  children being forced by parents to go to church.



Do you completely denounce the existence of invisible pink unicorns?  How about Zeus?  In your mind, you actually let yourself still believe there's a chance that Zeus is up there in the clouds throwing lightning bolts down when he's angry?  I completely denounce that, yet I wouldn't think I'm an ignorant person.

I wouldn't say completely denouncing the exitence of God is as ignorant as believeing there definately is one.  There's a big difference between believing in something completely without evidence ... and choosing not to believe in something completely because of lack of evidence.

If proper evidence is presented to me ... I would change my beliefs.  I do keep an open mind about things ... but how open, depends on the absurdity of the matter.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 15, 2008)

Nestea80 said:
			
		

> Do you completely denounce the existence of invisible pink unicorns?  How about Zeus?  In your mind, you actually let yourself still believe there's a chance that Zeus is up there in the clouds throwing lightning bolts down when he's angry?  I completely denounce that, yet I wouldn't think I'm an ignorant person.I said *A GOD*, not a specific one!
> 
> QUOTE(Nestea80 @ Jun 15 2008, 04:20 PM) I wouldn't say completely denouncing the exitence of God is as ignorant as believeing there definately is one. There's a big difference between believing in something completely without evidence ... and choosing not to believe in something completely because of lack of evidence.


There is about as much evidence that there is a god, as there is that there is no god.


----------



## Commander (Jun 15, 2008)

Nestea80 said:
			
		

> That's the problem with Christianity.  They truly believe that they are doing me a favour by pestering me and forcing me to join their side.  They will never think they are doing anything wrong because according to their faith ... they are just loving me and trying to save me from burning in hell for eternity.  *sighs*



This is one of the most amusing things about religion. People follow the rules in fear of the higher power, for example in Christianity if your "naughty" you go to hell.
I will give you an example of what I am getting at.
A "average" person doesn't kill someone because it is morally wrong its as simple as that. While a religious person on the other hand wouldn't kill some because of fear that they will be punished by their "god/gods." This is why religion is amusing they fear punishment not because it is morally wrong but because they fear their "god/gods". You don't kill someone because you fear punishment, you don't kill them because its simply wrong and don't need some higher "power" dealing out what is deemed correct and what is not because you can choose for yourself.

~ Commander

I think this topics going a little of track but religious debates are amusing.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 15, 2008)

Rebel, refuse to goto church.

My parents are not religious. 
I went to a catholic infant school, and had to sing hymns, goto church to do nativity plays.. but that is all part of growing up, and the hymn singing carried on to junior school (and we got the stories of god told to us by a person who used to come in and paint them heh. People of non-christian/catholic religion (e.g there was a muslim girl) got to sit out. At secondary school level we didn't get religion forced on us, we were taught about all religions in RE.

Basically, i'm an athiest. I do not believe in god, or as Nietzsche put it, "God is dead".. but yeah, I believe in evolution. 

I find religion to be a stupid idealism to give people something to cling onto as deep down we all fear death, this gives them hope that they can live on afterwards, if they abide by some rules to keep everything fine and dandy. 

..but religion leads to war. The Crusades, recent muslim extremism, the war over the holy land that still wages on. 

Thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 15, 2008)

...just a reminder...dont go all religion flaming war..
the OP just wanted to know if religion was forced upon you
we are all entitled to our own beliefs and religion
so there's really no point in going around and trying to shoot someone else's opinion and boost your own


----------



## Endogene (Jun 15, 2008)

Freud: "the death of the father is the birth of God"


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 15, 2008)

God created man in his own image, and man returned the favour.

Holy shit, I just quoted something from a book I read in English class...


----------



## Endogene (Jun 15, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> God created man in his own image, and man returned the favour.
> 
> Holy shit, I just quoted something from a book I read in English class...



such fun it is to talk religion,
Do you remember who said that? It about the same as what freud mentioned


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 16, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think his name was Henry Drummond...
From the play Inherit The Wind
But the play was based on an actual court case about evolution vs religion.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 16, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thnx i'll try to keep the name in mind for tomorrows philosophy finals (by tomorrow i mean that starts in 7 hours)


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 16, 2008)

Well all I now is that when they told me to go to church today I let out a small moan, and now they're pissed off at me.
I would really be happy to go to church if I believed in God a little more, but I guess it's either puberty* or just because I never caught on with the whole religious thing...

*my mom keeps saying that it's _a phase I'm going through_, and supposedly that explains why I don't believe in God that much.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with going to church...
Three stories about being a good person, and a speech about how those stories are relative to modern life at all.

After that, then it's just worship which can make anyone want to fall asleep.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 16, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Well all I now is that when they told me to go to church today I let out a small moan, and now they're pissed off at me.
> I would really be happy to go to church if I believed in God a little more, but I guess it's either puberty* or just because I never caught on with the whole religious thing...
> 
> *my mom keeps saying that it's _a phase I'm going through_, and supposedly that explains why I don't believe in God that much.



Goto a black church, where they sing about everything and make hand gestures in flamboyant ways. 

I'd go to one of them, seems like a fun way to express your belief (or disbelief in your case)

No offense but your parents seem rather idiotic for believing you don't believe in religion due to a "phase".


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 16, 2008)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I even asked them "what does a phase have to do with anything?"


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 16, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoting both just because of the flow.  My parents were rather strict with me as a child too, like...couldn't even go across the street or anything until..wow, I was driving?  Yeah.  But, I also had videogames so I lost interest in social interaction.  Sounds bad yes, but I'm not in jail or doing drugs am I?  And hey, my folks are actually together, something many of my friends can't attest to.  My folks actually love me, and not everyone can say that.  =P

But on topic, ...there was one situation where this guy, out of nowhere, starts preaching to me and tries to get me to convert to Christianity, I think.  Mind you, I'm not a religious person myself, but this guy was persistent.  He wanted me to accept Jesus Christ into my heart after maybe fifteen minutes on trying to sell it to me.  It just...I don't know, I managed to break away after a while, but I felt violated afterwards.  I still feel kinda weird when people are all "Jesus loves you!" and stuff, but...that guy, it was just a horrible feeling afterwards.  

I mean, it's good for you to have your own religious views and for you to talk about them, but don't force them on me, okay?  And the odd thing here is that I've had a pretty lengthy and stimulating conversation with a friend of mine who is a devout ...uh...C...Christian?  Okay, this looks bad for me but I'll continue.  Anyway, we talked about our views on the existence of God and the purpose of our living and so on, and it was a nice change because he presented his views in a neutral manner and accepted my views for what they were.  =P


----------



## Endogene (Jun 16, 2008)

really if parents cant respect their children's opinions what kind of parents are they? It's like when a child decides he whats to be a vegetarian and his parents stuff meat down his throught..... (cant find the correct spelling, basically i mean "force them to eat meat")


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 16, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> really if parents cant respect their children's opinions what kind of parents are they? It's like when a child decides he whats to be a vegetarian and his parents stuff meat down his throught.....



I have this one friend who wants to be a vegetarian, but her parents always do things like cutting up small peices of chicken and frying it into her rice, or using beef broth in their dishes...

It's pretty funny.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 16, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



immoral but fun indeed lol


----------



## PBC (Jun 16, 2008)

I would add something to this convo but it seems every opinion I would offer has been covered. I'm impressed by the array of responses which have been given.


----------



## .:Kurda:. (Jun 16, 2008)

I hate religion deeply, yet i believe in a higher power.

I believe that i have a guardian angel who is always with me protecting me.

These are my beliefs and i feel strong for them.

I never went to church before; but i also think, no offense, it is idiotic to say a phase in puberty has anything to do with your beliefs.

I think people are making assumptions is to what a higher power does, what i notice is that ' If there is God then why are people suffering ' 

Life wouldn't have meaning if there was no suffering. Suffering is a part of life. Live with it. Not blame God for it.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 16, 2008)

This is what I hate about these kinds of discussions. You get some people who make constructive comments, and some who just don't seem to understand Christianity.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's not so much even the churches, it's the people. Never have I ever seen a bigger bunch of backstabbing, hypocritcal, hateful people in my life.
> Unfortunately, that's very true. A lot of people do that for no apparent reason. I can only assume they aren't really acting upon the word of God, they're just acting as though it's some kind of community activity. Churches can sometimes be hateful places behind-the-scenes like that.
> However, I know a lot of Churches full of awesome people, so it's not as if they're all like that. Some are very, very nice places to be.
> 
> ...


The most uninformed opinion I've ever heard. That may be the case for a lot of other obscure religions, but most are based upon respect or duty to a god. As for Christianity, it's even further from what you said. To be driven by fear as a Christian would be totally and utterly wrong. Christians do as the Bible says because they love God. Because he created us, and rules us. And we are supposed to love everyone around us. I guess you could look on Heaven as a bonus, not a goal.
To say we are driven by fear is just, well, to quote, ignorant!


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jun 16, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Arguing with his parents over the issue isn't going to help. His parents aren't going to be persuaded



It's not about persuasion. I recommend that for two reasons, one he self-teaches about something interesting to him. And it taxes his parents when they want to badger him. He makes it not worth it. Heck, my family won't breach the subjects of religion or politics with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then he can look forward to the day when he is married and has a wife to constantly banter him about god-knows-what. And he'll be better prepared.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 16, 2008)

My parents asked me if I wanted to go to a week-long summer camp, which I didn't know was a CHRISTIAN camp untill the ride up there, and when i said I was Laveyan Satanic (I don't believe in Satan, that's called Theistic Satanism) the called my mother and banned from there. douchebags.


----------



## skagamer (Jun 16, 2008)

I believe in unicorns. =)


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 16, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> My parents educated us religiously and academically, not just in Islam, but Christianity and Judaism. Those were the main three, but we've studied a few other religions also; examined them, the holy texts of them, the philosophies of them and the people who claim to follow those teachings, and the typical understanding of those religious texts, looking for similarities and contradictions etc between the books, the people, the practices so on and so forth. I am mainly just knowledgeable in the 3 Abrahamic religions though and I find all three to be closely related (as they were all originally the same thing, just twice changed by people and at last preserved properly for whoever wishes to follow them.) my parents always have encouraged us to study, experience*, and review things for ourselves and form our own opinions*--even though they dont really like for ours to go against theirs** >_*


----------



## Fat D (Jun 16, 2008)

some people in here claim to "know" god exists. However, nobody can do that. you can believe there is god, or you can believe there is none, but neither side can be known for a fact. I myself do not believe in the existance of a god as described in religious scriptures, but I do not rule out the possibility. I accept Christianity as a moral guideline and a dominating force in shaping our culture.
What I believe to be the superior being shaping our lives is a part of every conscious and sentinent being. Star Trek: The Final Frontier contains interesting hilosophical standpoints expressed by Kirk, I recommend watching it, even if it is inferior from a Star Trek point of view. Near the end, he says that God is not out there, but in the human heart. And that is my god, as well.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 16, 2008)

First off, amazing first post in this thread Gizmo_Gal



			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i mean, a lot of children in this world dont have parents that give a crap about what their children do. sounds nice doesnt it? but IMO, i would give up carefree parents for strict ones that actually show their love in demanding ways, but still show love in some form.



Gotta say I can't agree too much, having INVOLVED parents means little if they are pushing bad things upon their kids. My dad said to hate gays but since he is getting involved in my life I guess it is okay? Mother in law is firmly die hard believer in pushing politics on me. According to you because both these messed up individuals are sharing their "love" in demanding ways it is okay? Sorry but I strongly disagree. Politics, sexual orientation, and RELIGION are all very serious topics that need to be handled carefully and not forced. 

To the OP,
I get religion forced on me about once a month from strangers or the occasional relative on my fiancees side. For me I particularly HATE religion being pushed on ME as it is extremely hard to hold my tongue but as of lately I have been refraining from arguing as it is the quickest way to end the conversation.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> some people in here claim to "know" god exists. However, nobody can do that. you can believe there is god, or you can believe there is none, but neither side can be known for a fact.


Yeah but, when I say I know God exists, it's like you saying you know the chair you're sitting on exists. I could say it's merely a belief, but you'd argue by saying you can touch it, feel it and so on, so it must be real. I've seen others and I myself have interacted with God in ways, therefore that makes Him as real to me as the chair is to you.
Strange metaphor, but that's how it works.

And next time someone does try to force religion on you guys, just know that they're only helping and caring. In most cases they actually believe they are doing you a lot of good. Even if you don't believe someone like that, you have to bear that in mind. Hopefully that'll make it easier for you to tolerate...


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 16, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> And next time someone does try to force *HATING GAYS or People of a different origin* on you guys, just know that they're only helping and caring. In most cases they actually believe they are doing you a lot of good. Even if you don't believe someone like that, you have to bear that in mind. Hopefully that'll make it easier for you to tolerate...


Sticking feathers up your butt does not make you a chicken.
Sticking thoughts in your head that your actually helping a person by pushing your beliefs onto them does not mean your right

Walking up to a person like me who WISHES god is real just so when I die I can cut his fucking throat and shit down his bloody stump


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 16, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i mean, a lot of children in this world don't have parents that give a crap about what their children do. sounds nice doesn't it? but IMO, i would give up carefree parents for strict ones that actually show their love in demanding ways, but still show love in some form.



My parents are quite strict coz my dad usually makes sure I pray etc. I don't really mind my religion It's just that sometimes I get drifted away in life's luxuries and my parents come in here and give me dirty looks which basically say "boy you best be getting your ass down there for some praying!" to which I happily comply with, then I feel relieved as my parents notice that I am at home and their showing how much they care. They also care about my education, I have a lot of exams going on atm and my dad always makes sure I'm revising, he usually comes home and checks to make sure that I'm doing ma thang thang. My friends parents on the other hand are pretty old and don't really notice what's going on their children's lives I'm not even sure if their parents tell them to pray, revise etc. But it's nice to know your parents acknowledge your there and they're usually happy when you follow a good lifestyle like them.


----------



## DavePS (Jun 17, 2008)

My advice, get educated on both sides of the argument. You've been to church and read the bible I presume? Now go research for yourself the counter arguments. I recommend any of Richard Dawkins books which are primarily aimed at evolution being the reason we are all here, not some magician.

Get hold of The God Delusion and The Selfish Gene and then make an informed, educated decision in what you feel is right.

Zealots are zealots irrespective of their religious beliefs or lack of, rasearch and make up your OWN MIND.

Not sure how old you are, but if you are under 16, you are not at the moment a Christian, you are the CHILD of a Christian, YOU are what you want to be.

But you can still be respectful of others belief, just insist you want to make your own decisions in life.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a problem with religion (ANY religion), mostly because they take responsibility out of peoples lives. I'm not going to claim to have read up about ALL religions, but what I remember from school, is that most of them teach that no matter what you do in life, it is up to god(s) to decide how&if you are punished for it in the afterlife, removing all need for you to be good people, just visit a church before you die and be forgiven all of your sins. Most religions teach that theirs is the only true one and that all others are fake, which of course spreads hatred for people of other faiths. If you look at history, a lot of, if not, most wars are caused by religion, both sides usually believe they have god on their side and that they will win because of this. I have a problem with world/country leaders using their religious beliefs to govern their territory, this again causes more harm than good. 
Also all of the religions I have heard of are based on teaching that are thousands of years old and have no relevance in today's world. They (some) try to tell us that we are better than all of the other animals and that we are more intelligent and whatever, which of course is all wrong, we are nothing but animals ourselves, we can not change that.
I find religion to be on of the stupidest things man kind has invented, that right, I said id, religion was invented by man, to control people. If religion was based on fact, then all of the thousands of religions would be exactly the same, and would in fact be the exact same one, with the exact same origins and same beliefs. We would not need to believe in god, we would KNOW in god, all of us, not just some os us. Therefore its was all made up, every last religion, because if it wasn't, all gods would be the same god, which apparently he/she/it is not.

The only way to prove if there is or isn't a god(s) is to actually die and see for yourself. 

People - You can all be good people without religion, in fact its easier without it.






- Some of the information in this post my be contradictory to other information in this post, much like the teachings of religions, meaning it must be true. As for any advice to the original poster, all I can suggest, is tell them you want nothing to do with their religion and it isn't for you, if you must burn in hell for that then so be it, you probably don't believe in hell anyway.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 18, 2008)

Before I go Devil's advocate mode I suppose I had better write some of my thoughts down.
I have read religious books from many cultures and many of the interpretations of them and I am a fan of history as well. I follow science (as in the use of reason to explain stuff that happens) which puts me at odds with the various interpretations of deities/beliefs throughout history* and by virtue of that an atheist I guess.
Personally my immediate family care very little for religion but if you step back/sideways a generation or two you are likely to have just about every religion going represented. I also grew up with just about every major religion going which probably added to things.
I too am "proud" that a decent discussion appeared but then I have come to expect nothing less from the 'temp.

*The life of brian sketch/film in general goes some way to describing what it was like (many different people claiming to have found "the way").

That over:
Re: "we were educated about the various religions at school". I say count yourself as lucky; The last time the state attempted to teach anything other than Christianity (and to be fair it was not just one flavour, although said flavours were limited to the extinct or mainstream) was primary school (ends aged 11 for those unaware).

Re: "Religion makes stupid people partway sensible" (a rather awkward paraphrasing perhaps but I will stick by it).
Having seen the various "celebrity worship" and other things people waste effort on then religion being the lesser of evils the perhaps. Likewise the Church of England is still a massive political player (few would argue that newspapers are not a source of info and C of E views were definitely present during the recent abortion/bioethics debate) and landowner in the UK (and the situation is reflected is most countries I have ever been in/read up on) so anything, one thing I do not like whatsoever though is the grouping of all Christians into one lump for the numbers effect; as people already mentioned there are myriad versions and many have conflicting beliefs which makes me almost want to wince every time I hear/read "as a Christian" (assuming there is no proviso along the lines of ..Christian who subscribes to school of though xyz*). To this end things that serve to reduce the power of the established churches are welcomed.
* An example or three is probably needed here. How many Christians would accept/associate Jews as believers despite ostensibly having the same god and further to this the latter day saints and associated splinter factions, see the problems between the Sunni and Shia (a fairly nice article on the subject: <a href="http://www.islamfortoday.com/shia.htm" target="_blank">http://www.islamfortoday.com/shia.htm</a> ).
Following on from that politics within the church establishment can be horrific as mentioned which further serves to illustrate the fractured nature.


Re:ScuberSteve. Just a thought but God in English tends to imply the named concept of the Judaeo-Christian deity (and although the same god appears in Islam and strictly I suppose God is accurate Allah tends to be used there), the word god (no capital G) is used to describe a deity in general.

Re: "Pascal's wager" nice to see Pascal's wager returning in the original intent rather to the save the planet types that seem to be using it today.

<!--quoteo(post=1213330:date=Jun 16 2008, 09:15 PM:name=Trolly)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Trolly @ Jun 16 2008, 09:15 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1213330"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->some people in here claim to "know" god exists. However, nobody can do that. you can believe there is god, or you can believe there is none, but neither side can be known for a fact.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Yeah but, when I say I know God exists, it's like you saying you know the chair you're sitting on exists. I could say it's merely a belief, but you'd argue by saying you can touch it, feel it and so on, so it must be real. I've seen others and I myself have interacted with God in ways, therefore that makes Him as real to me as the chair is to you.
Strange metaphor, but that's how it works.

And next time someone does try to force religion on you guys, just know that they're only helping and caring. In most cases they actually believe they are doing you a lot of good. Even if you don't believe someone like that, you have to bear that in mind. Hopefully that'll make it easier for you to tolerate...
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

I have been studying science my entire life but have never seen an electron (I would have used atom but having witnessed some of the new microscopy techniques that is not quite true). To be fair I can go some way to demonstrating the existence of electrons. On the other hand you take things outside of what people can understand with their senses (so broadly speaking Newtonian physics) and talk of the very small/large/fast/energetic/low energy concepts), to be fair though most will appreciate the "approximation" nature of science.
Likewise I have seen people drop various chemicals into themselves (and just to be coy alcohol is imbibed in some services) and experience fantastic things. I have gone without food, sleep, water or I can even spin around for 30 seconds and have my senses and perceptions altered. This is also way behind the other mental manipulations that can/have occurred by various people throughout existence and the neuro-chemical imbalances (see clinical depression) and other things (tumours are a good one for an example that can occur).
This aside an interesting point is hinted at and that would be the "concept of God" and this is one that seems to have been misunderstood at least once or twice in the thread. I am loathe to use the terms literalist and the like referring to ideas about interpreting the bible due to the fact the words have taken on a somewhat different meaning that I might use/understand to be the meaning so for this section I shall probably go into some length.
First though it would be remiss of me not to acknowledge that some religions have no deities per se and this has been overlooked so far. Buddhism, paganism (including some interpretations of norse mythology for that matter and as a sidenote this serves to illustrate the fractured nature of religion again).
God as the magic being in the sky approach
God as the manifestation of science (normally energy).
God as a human concept (as in those in the religion using the idea rather than those in another religion attempting to rationalise). The "god is love" approach if you will.
God as a magic being in the sky who no longer does stuff. (Lazarus and the beggar approach)
God as a magic being in the sky who still causes miracles (but no prophets)
God as a magic being in the sky who still sends prophets (some more powerful than the original prophet and some equal and some less and some far far less powerful)
God as a magic being in the sky who sends "saints" (who may or may not be able to do things after death).
God as a magic being in the sky but doing sweet F all, the devil and/or "his" minions however are doing plenty however.
God as a magic being in the sky having a nice "cold/invisble" war with the devil.
God as a magic being in the sky having a nice "cold/invisble" war with the devil save for a few blessed individuals who can "see demons".
God is the force behind behind things that can not be explained (see god of the gaps).
I could go on for a while but the point should have been made already.
*I use a capital G as the start of a new sentence/bullet point list and the devil as the usual counterpoint to the binary philosophy preferred by most religions.

Just for kicks how many people would agree with the extended demo+ word of mouth + "no" money lost philosophy that many around here utilise when discussing "piracy" (and to further that there are a multitude of examples of "piracy" causing a lot of hassle to people unlike the may or may not be real "afterlife" (be it heaven/hell or reincarnation) a lot of religions talk of).

re: "hell for all time", see purgatory. The usual backpedaling on "burn in hell" "I am a sadomasochists ", your version of hell "I can have fun wherever I am", "it will be boring" "some time to think"....... is quite fun however.

re: "To completely denounce the existence of a God is just as ignorant as to believe that there definitely is one"
Hmm, there may be a line of reason running through that but everything capable of being discredited (as in discredited by scientific means rather than the "belief" sort of thing) has been. Also is this not Pascal's wager by a different name?
Just because I can and have the time
The bible: a collective work assembled from works both before and after Christ, some ignored (old testament is ignored by more than a few), some add to it (Latter day Saints being a good example or even Islam)

re: nobody ever changes, there are examples of people going every which way when it comes to religion so that is wrong. Agreed it is damn frustrating though in the event I have something to do and it gets tried on. I find the people doing the converting (in the man on the street approach) generally not to be all that bright (see drug dealers and drug suppliers*) which makes things 
*will resist the urge to quote religion is the opium of the masses.

Re: original poster. Parents raise you (law apparently) and provided it is not one of the those illegal religions (there is a certain measure of protection afforded to people but trying "mainstream" Christianity under it is not something that will likely happen in our lifetimes) such teachings are allowed so suffering it is probably the easiest route.
Satanism tends not to have the effect you seek and everything I have read (about 10 "Satanic" bibles and countless books from people in the dark ages up) is fairly boring, I suggest you spend the time learning how to program a computer/make food/understand science and engineering/play the armpit trumpet as that is a far more useful skill*.

*some old historical/religious books contain info on the unexplained so outright dismissal is not necessarily a good idea:
see Damascus swords and nano particles <a href="http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v444/n7117/full/444286a.html" target="_blank">http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v444/...ll/444286a.html</a>
See the use of Penicillin (Mr. Fleming discovered it but it was not until others took the research from an old journal and expanded it that it became more than a scientific magic trick).
Mr Edison did not invent the light bulb but he certainly improved it and did a lot to bring it to the fore.
The religious books are also marvelous studies in linguistics if that is your thing.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 18, 2008)

Weeew, all those words... Man!!!

All I can say is "Endure and learn!"

Religion is a personal thing. 
Belief is something you encounter, you cannot force yourself to believe.
Any self-respecting God would understand that the human mind is very limited and if the Big Guy doesn't give any more clues/hints, then he cannot blame people for not believing in only A BOOK (written by people)!

I myself think coincidence is too easy for an explanation.

Sometimes I feel agnostic and sometimes I have a feeling that I'm becoming more and more an atheist. When that happens I just try to explain the universe and its endlessness, and suddenly I feel I believe again!


----------



## jeronz (Jun 18, 2008)

Unfortunately the situation you're in is not uncommon. We routinely label children as their parents religion. A 'christian child' or a 'muslim child', yet for some reason we don't label children 'republican child' or 'democratic child.' We seem to think that the child _should_ have the same belief system as their parents. This is often not the case. And, if many of your friends are christian, too then you may find them not understanding. If being agnostic is important to you then that will be a difficult path for you to take if your whole support system is built around it. If beleiving in a God(s) is important to your family and they can't accept a different view point (which I don't think is uncommon) then unfortuantely I don't think there's an easy answer. I don't know anything about you but if I were to take a guess theyve probably believed their whole lives and having their own child say otherwise probably doesn't make sense to them. I think good on you though for questioning your parents values, but work out if its primarily a rebellion thing or a true internal debate (again I don't know anything about you to say which). Also, it's perfectly valid for you to go the whole way and be an atheist (of course you can never be 100% sure but be sure enough for all practical purposes, this is still atheism. Agnosticism always seemed sitting on the fence to me.). I'm lucky to live in quite an atheistic country (comparatively) so these issues arent as big for me and all view points seem to be readily accepted.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 21, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> My parents are Christian, and I have nothing against that. I refer to myself as an agnostic, because I don't believe in God but will still think that there might be one.
> Well anyways, my parents continue to force me to be a christian. I told them many times and explained that I do not believe so much in God, but they reject all my opinions and continue to tell me to go to church and pray and believe in God. I don't want to, and I don't know what to do. For now I do as they say, and go to church. I really see no point in this, I do not think God has any influence on my life. I should be able to choose the religion I want, but unfortunately I can't.
> ...


Wow, never thought I would meet anyone in the exact situation as me!


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 22, 2008)

Just a quick update:
Now my parents think they have the right to tell me what to believe in and force me to believe in God. I told them they don't, and that I have the choice, but they refuse to believe that


----------



## Fat D (Jun 22, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Trolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but science sees those things not as the eternal truth, but as the most plausible and simple explanation.
Take light. How many people "knew" it "was" just a particle? How many people knew it was an electromagnetic wave? And now, in the age of quantum physics, scientists *believe* it is an energy quantum whose probability to be in a specific location is determined by a wave function, therefore exhibiting both particle and wave characteristics, but being neither exclusively and perfectly.


----------



## Gman 101 (Jul 14, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> You don't need to scientifically prove the Bible or have a religious experience, the simple thing is, God works through other people. He cannot be proven. You just have to come to the conclusion yourself based on what you've seen. If you ever encounter one of these amazing people, you'll know exactly what I mean.
> 
> And since I came to that conclusion, my life has changed. I've seen people speak in tongues, miracles before my eyes. You can choose to believe people are deluded, and that I have been illusioned by the people around me. But at the end of the day, it's obviously not true. I haven't had a spell put on me, I haven't been dropped on my head, I haven't been "converted". So I'm not speaking rubbish. I'm speaking the truth as any ordinary person would, and saying God exists. Whether you choose to believe me is your own choice of course.



I can agree with this post wholeheartedly. I myself have seen people speak in tongues (this happens regularly in my church) and seen amazing miracles occur. But it's true, you can't force someone to believe in a religion, it's a matter of the heart. Even the Bible says that people can't be forced into believing that there is a God or that your religion is right, (off the top of my head) "If you believe you will see the Glory of God", which basically means it's a matter of believing that you will see God. So if someone forces you to become a Christian, and you don't actually believe, then you won't see God.


----------



## lupinesoul (Jul 14, 2008)

My opinion is that you shouldn't have to take that crap.  This is America (if you live in America 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




' ), where no person can force any religion on another person.  I'm probably not that great of a source because it's really just my mom, but if I had to go to church, I bet I would have snapped long ago (probably about the age of 12).  Just try telling them that you don't believe you should waste your life worshiping something you don't believe in and they can't prove.  Unless, they're abusive.  If so, I'm sorry.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 15, 2008)

If you are under the age of majority, and living at home, and being forced to go to church is the worst thing in your life, I fail to see the problem.

I was born in a Christian home (Anglican), and I was happy to be in the Alter Boys Guild in my teens.

Now decades later my knowledge of science and history makes it possible for me to explain how even a generic atheist is more of a believer than myself, as my life is not ruled by "beliefs" even if it's a "belief" that a "belief" is wrong.
I prefer running my life based on hard facts.

But being forced to go to church in my youth hardly hurt me.

My mother remains the person she was when I was a teen. And a while back she had a falling out with her feelings towards god and church. Life did it to her. And she's my mother, so regardless of what I consider the truth of the matter, I encouraged her to go back to church as I knew it was important to her.

It's not relevant if I can give her a very good post explaining how there is no god.

If your parents were physically abusing you, I'd have some support for you.

But all I can say, is your life is your own when you are of age, and living on your own.
Parents are rarely perfect. I know I'm not.
I try my best. And some day I hope my son appreciates the effort.

I've got a few friends that hate and despise their parent(s). Often for good reason.
I can't say I have ever heard them say being forced to be religious was among any of the reasons though.
Usually it's because they were beaten or some entirely logical justification.

When I visit my mother, we often have conversations that invariably end up on some topic that ends up connected to a religious issue. In the end, though, I'm an adult now, and I don't have to agree with her.

For instance, I refuse to be homophobic. I don't give a damn how much the religious community has trouble with it.
Not my problem. And every time someone makes a homophobic remark, they might as well be making a racist or sexist remark for all I care.
I'm 100% hetero, and often think it would be great if we could have Hetero Pride parades like the Gay group has in Toronto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just don't have trouble with people for having a preference that isn't mine.


----------



## BrianTokyo (Jul 15, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> My parents are Christian, and I have nothing against that. I refer to myself as an agnostic, because I don't believe in God but will still think that there might be one.
> Well anyways, my parents continue to force me to be a christian. I told them many times and explained that I do not believe so much in God, but they reject all my opinions and continue to tell me to go to church and pray and believe in God. I don't want to, and I don't know what to do. For now I do as they say, and go to church. I really see no point in this, I do not think God has any influence on my life. I should be able to choose the religion I want, but unfortunately I can't.
> ...



Tell them to fuck off and stop fucking with your life and beliefs.






Buy one of these and wear it to church:

http://techsuki.net/2008/07/06/t-shirt-of-...r-god-sickness/


----------

